# What sort of fresh vegetable should I feed my CRS and RCS?



## 19ginger90 (Jan 7, 2011)

So, I feed my entire community tank a variety of healthy flake food from Ed's Almost Natural Fish Foods (highly recommended seller) such as the super color flakes with lots of extra salmon and his "breeders delight" which is flaked beef heart, earthworms, plankton, and brine shrimp, plus some of his shrimp pellets and algae wafers, LOTS of different types of naturally occuring algae, with a few random freeze dired bloodworms thrown in. I'm just starting to feed frozen food as well including a freshwater medely and brine shrimp with added sprinula, and I'm interested in added some fresh foods for my shrimp and other creatures. I've read that they need to be blanched first, but what is a favorite choice of your shrimp? Cucumber, zuccini, romaine, spinach, green beans? I really don't know what is the most nutritions option so I'm just naming some vegetables that are in my fridge 

Also, does this diet sound complete enough for shrimp breeding purposes?

Thanks for any comments!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine really like spinach.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine love Kale


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

How do you Blanche? I throw my veggies in there raw


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

II boil mine for 2 minutes, then I dump it in ice water to stop the cooking process.

You just need to not boil the green out of veggies.

Also, you don't want to feed your shrimp protein so much. Earthworm, bloodworms, brine shrimp, and beef heart are all incredibly high in protein. This will cause premature aging, and isn't healthy. Protein like that should only be feed maximum, 1 time a week. I only feed mine protein like that once every 2 weeks.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mainly zucchini here. It amazes me how fast they can completely coat a slice of it.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't have shrimp but I soften slices of zucchini and spinach leaves in the microwave. I get a bowl with a little water in it, throw the veggi in and stick it in for about a min or 2. Then I get a cup of tank water to cool them in. Once they are cool I either clip them in, drop them in and let them sink, or I'll mush them up with my fingers and put a pinch in at a time. My harlequins love the zucchini that way.


----------



## 19ginger90 (Jan 7, 2011)

I should clarify a bit. The majority of the shrimp's diet is made up of the algae in my tank. They get the leftover tank food if any every makes it past my hord of greedy fish (guppies, platies, forktailed rainbows, and a powder gourami) with is a very rare case. I add in an algae wafer for the shrimp and cories probably once every three days and 3 shrimp pellets for the pygmy cories every other day. The shrimp with sometimes munch on these as well. 

However, I am concerned now that I may be adding too much protein for my fish and shrimp. I mixed the "breeders delight" with the super color flakes in a 1:1 ratio for the flakes. Each variety of the flakes includes some other seafood, greens and vitamins, so its not all protein (but it is high). So is this going to hurt my community fish as well? If so, I can go get some of the "super green flakes" by Omega One and add that to the mix. Should Iadd to my current mix at a 1:1 ration as well so it cuts the protein in half? Not sure what to do...


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I do tear up spinach and romaine into tiny peices and blanch it and freeze it into little cubes, they love it. And feed them it about once a week.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

pumpkin or squash.


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

Kelp and kale are very good. I feed broccoli, zucchini, spinach, indian almond leaves and squash too. They really love squash (I use kabocha [aka japanese squash]). 
__________________
thats what mordalphus told me in a thread I had.


----------



## esteroali (Oct 24, 2007)

*Zucchini*

Like candy!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I fed mine spinach tonight. They went CRAZY for it. They were swimming up to garb pieces as they fell and clinging while they ate and sank, LOL!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I have fish in my community tank as well. Most of the time, I give the Ottos, CPDs, and pygmy cories Spirulina Flakes, then once a week they get Earthworm Flakes, then like my shrimp, they get blood worms once every 2 weeks.

My CPDS spawn like crazy too


----------

